# how to log out?



## md05au (Jun 11, 2012)

Hey, how do I log out of my FA account? I can't find anything to click that says "log out".

Thanks


----------



## Ansitru (Jun 11, 2012)

There's a red text in the top-right corner of your browser stating "LOG OUT".
I hope for your sake that you are joking, if not: reading comprehension. Take it.


----------



## Bark (Jun 11, 2012)

Have an added illustration.


----------



## jayhusky (Jun 11, 2012)

http://www.furaffinity.net/logout/

This also works!


----------



## md05au (Jun 11, 2012)

interesting. i don't have that text in my browser :S
jayhusky, your link worked 

Thanks everyone.


----------

